# Games you unintentionally played wrongly



## FAST6191 (Feb 19, 2013)

Starting with the obligatory XKCD
http://xkcd.com/763/






Goldeneye- facility level. I would wait for the scientist to appear in the toilets to get the keycard... given that was the level that also gave one of the best cheats (invincibility) it always seemed the time limit there was really harsh.

Rainbow six vegas- after not playing it for several months and it being the middle of July and friend and I decided to replay it. We had forgotten about cover (some games use cover, this revolves around it)....

Soul calibur- I almost never block, same applies to most fighting games actually. Made it nice when I got the bonus sword that could not block but had amazing offence.

That would be the sort of thing I am going for but if you really want to share the "I learned game theory, disassembled the game to learn the algorithms to generate the perfect play and built a controller input with an arduino to play the game for me" style answers that works too. Where "I learned to snake in mario kart" falls I leave to you to decide.

Also feel free to include some board games, card games and such like.


----------



## Chary (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh, back when I was little, the Simpsons Hit n Run was too difficult for me, so I always had the invincible cheat on.

Another that I played "wrongly" was the first time I played Pokemon. I used ONE Pokemon through the entire game, and never caught another Pokemon. Until I used the Masterball on Snorlax. (Oh, six year old me...you were so stupid...)


----------



## porkiewpyne (Feb 19, 2013)

Like you with fighting games. All offense. Screw defense.

Pokemon games. Starter (or in the last 2 games, with an electric-type accomplice) only all the way til E4. Remaining slots are for HM slaves. Wait... this IS the wrong way to play em right? O__o

Monopoly. Various home rules. Which change from time to time :\ Includes building without collecting full set, allowing as much construction as you want as long as you can fork out da moniez, and banning mortgage. If you are outta cash, sell your property or lose. In hindsight, it probably was better. Sped games up a lot.


----------



## Chary (Feb 19, 2013)

porkiewpyne said:


> Like you with fighting games. All offense. Screw defense.



Fighting games have defense!?!?


----------



## porkiewpyne (Feb 19, 2013)

Chary said:


> Fighting games have defense!?!?


Blocking. LOL


----------



## Attila13 (Feb 19, 2013)

Well...when I was younger I always played games with cheats, and now thinking back to it I keep asking myself, why the hell I did that... 
I learned that playing with cheats takes away almost if not all the fun from the game ... making you a "god" in game and play it without any challenge at all .... just flying through to game without any difficulty and such ... is very boring....

Now I try to convince my little brother too, to play without cheats, but he wouldn't listen... He just refuses to play without them.... The only thing I'm enjoying from this is that he states that he's a "god expert" at games (he thinks this because he always has infinite health on, and never dies...), but when I challenge him to a fight on Street Fighter/Mortal Kombat or any other fighting game we have, I always beat him in like 4-5 hits...  and he just rages like hell... xD
But with this I just want to show him, how the game is much more enjoying, challenging and intense rather then playing it with cheats and be bored after 5 minutes .... 
Do you think that it's the right method? 

P.S.
And back then I played only on Easy or Very Easy difficulty D: later discovering that I made a huge mistake, because on harder difficulties the games were much more challenging and fun, at least in my opinion...


----------



## Arras (Feb 19, 2013)

Rollercoaster Tycoon when I was a kid. Sandbox mode, try to make the most dangerous attractions and/or kill the most visitors. Also give them odd names to match. Throw someone named I in the water and the popup would say "I drowned" or something to that effect.

Oh, and all RTS games ever. Skirmish, enemy on easiest difficulty and just spend half an hour doing nothing but building a giant base. In Command and Conquer, proceed by stealing the enemies tank factory, build a mobile base, drive it to your own base and go build all buildings of both factions.

And I used to starter only in Pokemon as well. The offense > defense thing is something I still do, lol.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Feb 19, 2013)

Got another one.

League of Legends. Solo AI only. Ranging from 1v1, 1v5, 5v5. All in the name of practice to hopefully increase win rate in PvP mode.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 19, 2013)

Same with the fighting games, never usually block. 

Crysis, while it's totally possible to just run and gun and kill everyone on most of the levels I like to sneak past and snipe only the ones that get in my way. Doesn't really work on the later levels, so I'm having difficulty adjusting to gunning everything.

I also used to play Pokemon with just a starter and everyone else being HM slaves. Then I went and leveled up another Pokemon with my starter as a backup, and now I actually pick a team and level them up that way. Which also has a pattern now, I'll have an HM slave, a Psychic type, water type, fire type, any normal that can learn electric, fire, and ice attacks then whomever else I have an interest in. Usually my starter will end up being the fire/water type, so I have a bit of leeway in terms of team selection. Holy fuck I play Pokemon too much.

Call of Duty, I don't call everyone a faggot then rage when I'm losing.

I don't think I've ever done an entire playthrough of Half Life 2 without using one cheat. Oops.

The first time I play RPGs I'll do the main quest only, then get around to the side quests after I beat the main story. Beat Skyrim in like...6 or 7 hours at quite a low level.


----------



## Veho (Feb 19, 2013)

Arras said:


> Oh, and all RTS games ever. Skirmish, enemy on easiest difficulty and just spend half an hour doing nothing but building a giant base. In Command and Conquer, proceed by stealing the enemies tank factory, build a mobile base, drive it to your own base and go build all buildings of both factions.


So much this. I would always develop the base and research everything, and only then would I start working on attack units. What's the point of building those small squishable fucks when I can research and go straight to tanks   I got better, but I still like the stupid AI in single player games that pretty much ignores whatever I do until my base is almost touching theirs


----------



## emigre (Feb 19, 2013)

Love Plus. I didn't date any of the girls.


----------



## Vanth88 (Feb 19, 2013)

I'll use glitches in RPG games to proceed with the game esp. if that game is more fun with glitches or if the games too difficult without them. An example would be the Fable series(1/2/3) there's a ton of glitches that can help with stealing items, making an insane amount of gold, or max the majority of your skills with little effort.

If you've ever played Morrowind, Oblivion, or Skyrim you've most likely cheated to max your skills, at least I do. I can't imagine not using some way to level your skills without using some trick.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 19, 2013)

For the longest time I didn't really know how to play games like Oblivion and Fallout 3. It took me a while to get into the groove of things and realize how to do everything. Get supplies, invest points properly, stuff like that. Nowadays it's really second nature to me in big open world games.

I wasn't really knowledgeable on fighters in the beginning but now I'm adequate. I'll play it with friends at least.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Feb 19, 2013)

You know what? I take it back. Playing fighting games without blocking IS the way it should be. Blocking is now for wusses


----------



## RedCoreZero (Feb 19, 2013)

Pong,lol.


----------



## Terenigma (Feb 19, 2013)

First ever time i played Ocarina of time, i didnt get the fire cloak and did the entire fire temple (boss included) using a combination of fairies in bottles and speed to stay alive. (i kept telling myself that i would find the cloak IN the dungeon somewhere lol) Also, once you beat that dungeon you cannot re-get the red cloak. It wont let you buy it or get it the normal way.

For about 60hours into Disgaea, i never knew that the "front" of the desk in the castle sold weapons. Untill that point i had used the item world and unlocked weapons for my characters, i knew the desk sold armor but i didnt know the other side had weapons. I really have no idea how i didnt notice this for so long (i was in a rush to play it first time and didnt pay attention


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 19, 2013)

On RTS games the same but then playing lunchtime rounds of age of empires during work experience cured me and mine of that.

Pokemon I will make an exception for, mainly as those people that talk about ev training scare me worse than guilds/alliances types in mmo games. Similarly it works so what is wrong with that?

Bethesda games- I put in about 70 hours to Skyrim.
Did not earn shout 1. Same applies to pretty much everything else- do the start mission and then go sideways, indeed it is often only my doing a random mission at one point that I get put onto story missions. The worst for that for me is probably still might and magic though.
I rarely go in for the minmax stuff however, I will "confess" to finding the best stealth person and moving around when hidden next to them.

Games with cheats.... all I mainly want to do here is contrast that to the more modern stuff that still has "collectibles" in hard to reach places.


----------



## Arras (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh, I know one like that. In Castlevania: Circle of the Moon, I cleared the water dungeon without getting the cleansing ring thing first, which stops the area from draining your health. I had to use a spell that halved damage and wait for ages in safe spots to regain health and mana. Not to mention that I was supposed to do a different area first, so I was underleveled as well.


----------



## KDH (Feb 19, 2013)

I used to cheat at games all the time. Especially Pokemon and GTA games, I never played any of those without chests until Black/White and IV respectively. I have every cheating device from every system I ever owned somewhere around here. I still use them sometimes even, though now it's to see unused content or where the games logic dies from sequence breaking. And to have a bit of fun in certain games I'll still cheat a bit after beating the game, for example in Second Sight there's a level where enemies never stop spawning that never gets boring to screw around in with infinite Psi-Energy.

And you can add me to the list of people who never block in fighting games, though not for long because I have started to recently.


----------



## Langin (Feb 19, 2013)

I say Pokémon, interesting you ask.

In the past I played Pokémon and caught the 'cool' ones which were not strong at all. The legendaries were 'very strong' always, like Zapdos, but now looking back they were not at all.

I played many RGP games on the wrong way if I think about it, like Final Fantasy, etc.(yeah I can't remember what games I've played) I also play shooters the wrong way and I always will.


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Feb 19, 2013)

Dark Souls. I played it like some sort of Devil May Cry, slashing anything that moves, no blocking or dodging. Also, avoided most of the mini-bosses, had no idea about locking the target on a certain enemy, not relying on humanity... So many mistakes from me. Thankfully, I started repairing about all of them a couple of days ago (I just started it a week ago anyway).

Pokemon. I always rely on a single pokemon, all my moves are offensive, and I always choose to have moves with less PP. I never fixed that, though I started relying on more than one pokemon (two to be precise).

Also, while I was younger, I played everything with the god mode on, then started being proud of kicking ass in the hardest difficulty.

Also, usually, I play on the easiest difficulty. So far, I only went higher in F1 2012, as it's boring to lap everyone twice during a race.

One more, I rarely think my tactics through in tactical rpgs. I just... move the character there, hope he or she doesn't die, then kick ass if he/she is still alive.

And, if it counts, I usually play games made to be played with a gamepad with a mouse and keyboard. So long as it's not a shooter I'm talking about, it's a mistake for me to play with the key/mouse combo, but, I still do it. I'm starting to change though, laying on a gamepad feels slightly more comfortable.


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 19, 2013)

Pokemon blue I just raised my starter Pokemon instead of my entire team
fyi not intentionally wrong but just plain wrong killing bond in the facility level in goldeneye and throwing mines at the toilet (at the stall you drop down from at the beginning) and blowing him up while standing on the toilet, damn that constipation


----------



## Veho (Feb 19, 2013)

Rebelstar: Tactical Command on the GBA. I didn't realize until relatively late in the game that the supplies didn't reset between missions, and that once your (very) limited cache of weapons is out, you have nothing to equip your team with for the next mission. And I didn't want to start the game from the beginning. So I spent a few missions sneaking around and knifing aliens ninja style (_because I had no guns_), and then amassing weaponry the rest of the game. 

Same with morale points in Yggdra Union    Wandering around the map in search of items (and every turn not spent attacking, really) seemed like such a waste of turns, especially with the enemy nipping at my heels all the time, so I didn't. Until I got irretrievably stuck at virtually zero morale and had to restart the game from the beginning.


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 19, 2013)

Arras said:


> Rollercoaster Tycoon when I was a kid. Sandbox mode, try to make the most dangerous attractions and/or kill the most visitors. Also give them odd names to match. Throw someone named I in the water and the popup would say "I drowned" or something to that effect.
> 
> Oh, and all RTS games ever. Skirmish, enemy on easiest difficulty and just spend half an hour doing nothing but building a giant base. In Command and Conquer, proceed by stealing the enemies tank factory, build a mobile base, drive it to your own base and go build all buildings of both factions.


 
I kinda predicted I wouldn't be the only one camping their base in RTS until you're maxed out on tech and units (on the original C&C, I even thought it was MEANT to be played so you wouldn't lose a single unit).

...but the rollercoaster tycoon one made me chuckle. I played it exactly like that: screw all those objectives*! Let's build the most dangerous rollercoaster/human catapult possible! 
(this movie kinda says it all)


Sim city 2000 was also fun...in a way. Just build windmills and waterfalls (they don't expire) and keep taxes just in the net income. Then, if you're short on things, make sure disasters are off, speed up the game all the way and go do something else for a while, because no way I was going for a loan! (heck...you had to pay that back AND INTEREST!). It could easily take a decade to build a new school if I needed one (by the time I got back to my pc, I had enough money for that school and continue building stuff).

Fallout (1 & 2)...you don't really need good pickpocketing skills (or 'tickling skills', as that is basically what your character seems to do). Just save it before trying and then try it. Caught? Reload and try again.



And also mentioned numerous times, but...defense in fighting games is no match for BUTTON MASHING!!! Oh, and calling the computer a cheater if they break out of that blocking position somehow. 




*not ENTIRELY true, of course. If the goal had you set a certain amount of guests in your park, I was more than happy to lock them in.


----------



## Arras (Feb 19, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> I kinda predicted I wouldn't be the only one camping their base in RTS until you're maxed out on tech and units (on the original C&C, I even thought it was MEANT to be played so you wouldn't lose a single unit).
> 
> ...but the rollercoaster tycoon one made me chuckle. I played it exactly like that: screw all those objectives*! Let's build the most dangerous rollercoaster/human catapult possible!
> (this movie kinda says it all)


Haha, that video is pretty much exactly what I did. High launch speed, random ramp, speed boost + photo and a drop. Also, freefall with min height and max launch speed. It goes straight up into the air, then hits the spiky top on its way back and explodes xD


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 19, 2013)

Metroid 2 :
Get lots of energy tanks and go THROUGH the lava before it recedes. There's at least one place where I always do it that way.

*EDIT :*
Also, Mario 64 :
- Jumping off the slide in just the right place and landing farther down near the end of the slide.
- Using water to refill you life when it's actually being counted as air.

Mario 64 and Galaxy :
Long jumping over the lava and bouncing, butt burning, to the other side. (refill life later.)

*EDIT2 :*
Other mario games :
getting a couple extra lives or just one and some coins and killing yourself to re-spawn before where the extra life is.
repeat for infinite monies lives.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 19, 2013)

Re: Sim ? normally I would say something like "how do you play a game with no real goal improperly", but I once read #4
http://www.cracked.com/article_18792_the-7-most-unintentionally-creepy-places-internet.html


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 19, 2013)

Using game exploits to run homebrew. Believe me, no matter how great a feature that is for a game to have, it was never MEANT to be used that way.


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh, and






*EDIT :* Oh, wait, I just now realized the thread title says "unintentionally." I was just discussing intentional, alternative game strategies.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 19, 2013)

Thread in a nutshell:





Someone I knew played Fallout 3 for 15 hours without realizing that V.A.T.S. was in the game. 15 hours. I had to show him how to press the right bumper in combat. I sat in stunned silence for a bit after that.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 19, 2013)

I rarely bothered with VATS as the animations took too long and chances are I was a better shot.

Heading more down that path- I fear I probably am repeating myself though probably not on the forums. Original Tomb Raider/Tomb Raider 2 era. A friend got a nice PC for the time (aka pretty much any PC, with a graphics card that did not have S3 in the name) and his brother was sitting there playing the game. We wander in one night and I see him sitting there- "Can I press one button?". Being a noted bastard I got an odd look but this was one of the 3 occasions I was not being a bastard- 

The button- F1 and it improved the graphics massively.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 19, 2013)

In Mario Kart 64 or racing games in general I never drifted. I didn't learn about drifting until Mario Kart: Double Dash.


----------



## Warrior522 (Feb 19, 2013)

Terenigma said:


> For about 60hours into Disgaea, i never knew that the "front" of the desk in the castle sold weapons. Untill that point i had used the item world and unlocked weapons for my characters, i knew the desk sold armor but i didnt know the other side had weapons. I really have no idea how i didnt notice this for so long (i was in a rush to play it first time and didnt pay attention


 
As a hardcore Disgaea fan/player, let me just say this is actually badass.

As for me, I sequence broke quite by accident in AM2R(metroidvania games, in my mind = wandering around trying to fill up the map and find shit, and kill whatever you can't use), resulting in an insane amount of bitching from a fellow 'troidhead, who I told to fuck off and kept going. Result?

WHERE THE FUCK IS THE DAMN CHARGE BEAM AND HIGH JUMP ASDFRAGE


----------



## bowser (Feb 19, 2013)

I played Half-Life 2 in easy mode. Played later again in medium and the helicopter battle on the bridge was much cooler. You had to keep running along and refilling grenades on the way to hit it enough number of times to destroy it. In easy it was just a couple of shots and a boring trek back to the car.


----------



## mechadylan (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow, too many Atari 2600 games to mention; but Raiders of the Lost Ark comes to mind.  Also, when my kid was about 6, he liked playing Deal or No Deal on his DS and always took the first offer.  Always!


----------



## ekko25 (Feb 19, 2013)

Ever since I started playing Pokemon years ago, I've always played through the game using only my starter. The rest of my party is comprised of HM slaves and one or two Pokemon at decent levels that I catch along the way to keep the opposing Pokemon attacking for a bit while I heal my starter if it faints. Even though I now know that you're supposed to raise an entire team of Pokemon, I still only battle using my starter. I only give my starter offensive moves as well, never stat-changing moves and such.

If I'm playing a racing game,  I tend to avoid braking. I usually stop accelerating for a bit instead.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Feb 20, 2013)

Hearts. As a kid, I never read the rules. So I thought getting to 100+ points first was the way to go. Derp.

Megaman Star Force. Played all the way till final boss without knowing how to shield or how to target enemies (to use sword attacks). So other than some Cannons, I basically buster everyone to death......

GTA San Andreas. Screw story mode. Go on rampage. Floating tanks and rushing into an island filled with cops to get an immediate 4star rating so I can shoot down the helis.


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 20, 2013)

Tetris.
I was so excited to play my first Game Boy that I didn't read the Tetris instruction booklet and all I knew was that I was stacking stuff. I did notice that every once in a while a line would disappear but I had no idea why.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 20, 2013)

Pokemon - screw defense, offense PAF.  Starter?  You're my main man until I get legendaries.

Doom 3 - Couldn't play that game without mods back in the day.  I ended up trying to get through it without mods a few years back, realized how long it was, and temporarily gave up.

Any racing game ever - Forza Horizon and Forza 4 have shown me that you're not playing a racing game unless you're driving manual with clutch.  It also showed me that any racing game without the clutch option is for pussies (in other words, having to actually shift, not just "hold R until you win and press rthumb to shift")

GTA IV -


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> Any racing game ever - Forza Horizon and Forza 4 have shown me that you're not playing a racing game unless you're driving manual with clutch.  It also showed me that any racing game without the clutch option is for pussies (in other words, having to actually shift, not just "hold R until you win and press rthumb to shift")



Damn straight- I remember doing the EZ5plus review and one of the latest games was Die wilden Hühner und die Jagd nach dem Rubinherz/The Wild Chicks and the Hunt for the Ruby Heart (a German franchise aimed at younger girls) and it had a driving section with proper touch screen gears and more on it. Bastard hard that one.

Trouble for you though will probably be that sports cars seem to be shifting towards autoclutch/semiauto and flappy paddle gearboxes without a real clutch.

Being slightly more serious though I did abuse gears when playing the need for speed games- as it seemed to handle going from 5th or 6th to first at 200KPH I used it as it braked better than the actual brakes, especially in the 90 degree corners at the end of straights that most of the games seemed to enjoy throwing at you in the later levels.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> Any racing game ever - Forza Horizon and Forza 4 have shown me that you're not playing a racing game unless you're driving manual with clutch.  It also showed me that any racing game without the clutch option is for pussies (in other words, having to actually shift, not just "hold R until you win and press rthumb to shift")



Damn straight- I remember doing the EZ5plus review and one of the latest games was Die wilden Hühner und die Jagd nach dem Rubinherz/The Wild Chicks and the Hunt for the Ruby Heart (a German franchise aimed at younger girls) and it had a driving section with proper touch screen gears and more on it. Bastard hard that one.

Trouble for you though will probably be that sports cars seem to be shifting towards autoclutch/semiauto and flappy paddle gearboxes without a real clutch.

Being slightly more serious though I did abuse gears when playing the need for speed games- as it seemed to handle going from 5th or 6th to first at 200KPH I used it as it braked better than the actual brakes, especially in the 90 degree corners at the end of straights that most of the games seemed to enjoy throwing at you in the later levels.


----------



## nl255 (Feb 20, 2013)

Final Fantasy 1 on the NES, I skipped the Volcano and didn't do it until after the Castle of Ordeals (nowadays I just save it for last). Oh, and on FF8 when I first played it I didn't know about the whole enemies level up with you and didn't know how to use the junction system correctly so I gave up pretty quickly as even normal enemies were like bosses after a while.


----------



## Romsstar (Feb 20, 2013)

-I guess most people playing Digimon World 1 for the first time ended up with a Numemon because they didn't take care of their digimon.
Or anyone who wanted a Greymon ended up with a Centarumon/Tyrannomon.xD

- The Pokemon thing... Still do. Starter FTW.xD The only thing that changed is that now I RNG for a badass Starter that actually will have great IVs and the right Nature (great times when you had no idea what IVs where, or Nature). but then again, things got bad after Soul Silver/Heart Gold for me, so I guess it doesn't matter anymore.

- Using Walkthroughs for any game that was potentially difficult as a kid (Toonstruck, Broken Sword...)

- Kings Quest IV. Always skipped to the last chapter to see the end. XD

- Rollercoaser Tycoon. Yeah did the same.

Never cheated though as a kid. Now, I write cheat codes, but never actually use any of them. Or if they are mostly altering game mechanics to make a game more challenging xD

Oh 90s, I miss you. Things were good back then.xD


----------



## Qtis (Feb 20, 2013)

Final Fantasy 3. Didn't realize it had a Job system versus the later on available "Only Vivi is a black mage, no one else" system. I'd almost finished the game when I (by accident) opened the job window. Also took a few moments before I found out about the job system in the beginning (derpty derp).

Also Hitman and the not so assassin like gameplay. Didn't bother to read about the game so I just went guns blazing. Worked pretty far actually, but that was more due to the fact that I was pretty good at shooters (at the time anyways).


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Feb 20, 2013)

Almost any fighting game


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 20, 2013)

Fuck...how could I forget Patience? On windows 3.11, IIRC. I somewhat figured that the end goal was to make a huge stack of aces to kings in alternating colors. I noticed you could put an ace away, but I figured this was just to help you with the stacking. It was after at least a dozen games that I noticed you could put a '2' on it if it was the exact same suit.
But even then, it was quite some games away before I decided to stack all the cards in the "away" pile (I think I was just bored at that time). That moment when all those cards started bouncing all over the screen and the game told me I had "won" the game was probably my first WTF moment (honestly...I thought patience was the sort of game you couldn't beat...kinda like sim city).


----------



## mechadylan (Feb 20, 2013)

Somewhat related; growing up in a Mexican household in a Latino community, I learned most card games on a 40 card deck instead of a 52 (before shuffling, you always fish out the 8's, 9's and 10's)  The first time I did this in elementary school during a "rainy day" session most kids knew what I was doing, but some (teacher included) didn't know what was going on.  One of the first games that I learned to play was "Conquian."  I taught some friends during high school once and one of them said, "dude, you know how to play 'rummy?'  Cool, I'll make a scorecard."  I had no idea what he was talking about; we just used to play to see who would win the hand.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 20, 2013)

I could myname numerous epic fails I did in my day and even now.

Pokémon: My playstyle was basically this: Starter only and fuck the others. The first pokémon game I've ever played was pokémon yellow. As a result, Pikachu was my starter. I've only used my pikachu for all my battles and nothing else. The rest of my team were HM slaves oor scapegoats if my Pikachu happened to die in order to revive him.Yes, I nalso used my pikachu against brock, which his pokémon were immune to electric attacks so I spammed quick attack like a mofo until I won the match XD. I literally killed any pokemon that came in my way, with pikachu. Yes that, includes the legendaries, killed them without remorse. After finishing the game (repeated the E4 LIKE 30+ times), I went in the dungeon to find Mewtwo and catch it. (Twas then I knew the existence of legendaries LOL)  Problem is I only had pokéballs 'cause I thought it was gonna be easy to catch. I wasted my master ball on an Abra 'cause I wanted it so bad and it kept teleporting on me. XD Basically, I was a fucking noob.

Fire Emblem Awakening: I have never known that after capping lv 20 for an advanced class, you could reclass the same class back to lvl 1in order to keep lvling up.

Zelda series: Something I still do frequently, I do most of my dungeons never checking the map, so as a kid I ended up getting lost A LOT! But now I usually memorize the dungeons easily.

Smb3: Used the flute to skip the entire game up to lvl 7 in order to complete it. Missed Snow world and Giant world. XD


----------



## Alexrose (Feb 20, 2013)

Once I golden godded Super Meat Boy I played through it again with a Guitar Hero controller.

And I used to play Smash Brothers with Donkey Konga bongos (you had to use the controllers and then swap to the bongos once the level started, on a flat level like Final Destination, with ranged characters like Samus). You could shield, shoot and jump so it was mildly amusing.

Edit: Just saw unintentionally. Nah, I can't think of anything.


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 20, 2013)

LoZ : Wind Waker
In the ice island, if you fall off one of the bridges I can not for the life of me figure out how they intended you to get out of that thing. There are some polls you can swing on but they don't seem to go anywhere. My first try the timer ran out (which at least get's you out but you have to start all over again ... a little better than resetting the game.) Any time after that, there's some water in the bottom so I just got myself drowned. That sends you back to the entrance but at least you don't have to start COMPLETELY over again.

On the same game, in the earth temple there's the place where you get the key to the room where the mirror shield is. It's a pit full of zombies and at the time I didn't know you could actually kill them. My few attempts failed miserably. To get out there's a latter you can't reach and at least NOW I assume that if I killed all the zombies it would drop down so I could get at it ... but at the time I just ended up grabbing the key, saving and resetting so I would start at the main entrance of the temple again. I couldn't figure out how to get out of there.

If we're gonna talk about card games,
for the longest time playing UNO I never read the instructions. I thought it was just one round and whoever ran out of cards won. I never knew there was any point system. I've also heard all kinds of other weird rules that other people would SWEAR were official but were not anywhere in the official rule sheet.

and something not so unintentional
I've played smash brothers with a racing wheel before. Our dog had chewed up a bunch of our N64 controllers and so we didn't have 4 good, working controllers to play with and I much preferred using my racing wheel that was in near perfect condition to a "working" controller that had bite marks on the joystick and handles.


----------



## GeorgeFoulds (Feb 20, 2013)

Dementium: The Ward. It was one of the first games I put on a flashcart, so I gave myself all the guns, crap tons of ammo, turned off the fog and played it like doom.


----------



## Catastrophic (Feb 20, 2013)

My first playthrough of Fire Emblem was a disaster. I promoted all of my units at lvl10 completely oblivious to the fact that they can gain so much more exp beforehand.

I also beat the final boss using nothing but Athos.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Feb 20, 2013)

When my PS1 was brand new I didn't have a memory card, so I played a lot of games without save feature.

Also, in the past I've played a lot of games that required knowing English or Japanese in order to proceed which I didn't as a child... (Actually had a friend who played Pokémon Crystal in Japanese lol) Since we were kids and had a lot of time, we eventually found our way through trial and error or just gave up.

I remember when I played Metal Gear Solid I got stuck because I had to contact Mery and I didn't know, because I couldn't read the story. And I still hadn't bought a memory card back then too.


----------



## tbgtbg (Feb 20, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Someone I knew played Fallout 3 for 15 hours without realizing that V.A.T.S. was in the game. 15 hours. I had to show him how to press the right bumper in combat. I sat in stunned silence for a bit after that.



How in the blue hell did he get out of the vault without it making him use VATS at least once as part of the forced tutorial?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 20, 2013)

tbgtbg said:


> How in the blue hell did he get out of the vault without it making him use VATS at least once as part of the forced tutorial?


 
I directly know who Gahars is talking about and I can safely say he isn't the brightest light in the knife drawer.


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 21, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> Also, in the past I've played a lot of games that required knowing English or Japanese in order to proceed which I didn't as a child... (Actually had a friend who played Pokémon Crystal in Japanese lol) Since we were kids and had a lot of time, we eventually found our way through trial and error or just gave up.


Heh...I can relate to that. the very first computer at our house was a black-green...something...model that didn't even had DOS. Anyway...for some reason, it had this game called Leisure Suit Larry on it. It was mature rated, so it had this pop quiz to make sure you were 18 (I think I was 8 or so). You had to answer four or five multiple choice questions correctly (two mistakes and you were out), but with only VERY basic knowledge of English (international television wasn't as common as nowadays), it was pretty much impossible. My friends and me could barely make out the question, let alone answer it.

The result was that actually making it into the game was quite a reward in itself (I remember making a list with the first words of the question and the answers we tried). And even then: the graphics were so blocky you could hardly make out what you were looking at and you had to type all the commands.
The result was that there was a Dutch-English dictionary next to the computer pretty much at all times. There were stories that there was mature content in that game somewhere...but progressing through that game was somewhat of hearsay, rumours at the playground and trial-and-error. LOTS of trial and error.


...come to think of it, that game probably taught me more English than my English teacher. 
(yeah, for some reason, we learn English relatively late at school. Result in my case was that most, if not everyone in class was already taught by games and movies).


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 21, 2013)

every simcity game always use cheats i don't think I've ever played one normally


----------



## gokujr1000 (Feb 22, 2013)

When I was five and got my first gameboy and Pokemon Yellow I didn't know you could move to the right of the Pokemon centre to get to the Poke Mart after getting Pikachu from professor Oak. I used to cry tears of frustration as the old man blocking the path never let me through.

A year later I realized I was able to go into the Poke Mart and then made it all the way upto Brock getting even more frustrated that I wasn't able to use thundershock on his Pokemon like Ash could in the TV Show. A friend later gave me advice to catch a Mankey or a Butter Free to allow me to beat brock.

After I beat Brock with my Mankey I released Pikachu because I was under the impression that Mankey was the best pokemon in the game.

Some would say the child me learned the ways of Pokemon the hard way.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Feb 22, 2013)

Big Rigs, I Installed it and started it rather than snapping the DVDR it was on


----------



## mechadylan (Feb 23, 2013)

Checkers.  When I first learned to play, you *had* to jump your opponents piece if it was a playable move.  If your opponent didn't jump your piece, you could take said "jumper" for not doing so and say, "por, bobo," (because you're a dummy.)  Sacrificing pieces was part of the strategy that I was introduced to, but was disregarded as a "house rule" as I grew older.  Also, "flying kings."


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 23, 2013)

On non-PC games, only magic: the gathering really comes to mind.I "learned" it from someone at school who had bought a few booster packages and made a game as he went along (in his favor). I actually bought a starter pack and learned the rules from a tiny instruction manual that came with it. I was pretty decent at English then, but it certainly wasn't perfect. Also keep in mind that this was 4th edition, so it still had pretty complex things like banding and interrupts. And I had nobody to properly learn the game from (I was the one introducing it to all my other friends).

I remember the first games we played had things like giving mana when untapping and just stacking mana as we went (for some reason, mana burn was only mentioned once in the glossary). I remember arguments on whether you could just discard cards you didn't want anymore (lord of the pit), everything was used during your own turn (there wasn't a counterspell in that first package). Oh, and we had no idea there was something like rarity (honestly: the first card I had two of was lord of the pit), so we just put all our cards in a large heap and drew from that.



Hero quest is a bit iffy. I was usually that Morcar guy (dungeon master for D&D gamers), and I used to make things way too easy for the players (only moved one monster, never went for the weakened one...that sort of thing). When I later decided that I would make things harder, they started waiting around corners and strategically positioning so my guys could hardly even hit them. It's still a fun game if D&D is too complex for you, but it's pretty broken if you're playing with people who know what they're doing.


----------



## EzekielRage (Feb 23, 2013)

I played the first assassins creed completely wrong and did not complete it. i played the second one months later a fter a friend told me its better. i completed that, played brotherhood and revelations and while i was waiting for 3 i re-playedthe first one. turns out i had it COMPLETELY wrong (im more of a go in, beat the crap out of everyne type of player) and finally finished the first AC


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 23, 2013)

I played about four CoD games about 75 hours each before I learned you could change class mid - game. Didnt  find that dog that shows you the hint coins in the first Layton until I'd finished the game. Oh and Devil Survivor, I played it for you hours and hours without finding the menu that shows the result of fusing demons. I was just combining them at random and getting loads of terrible demons, wasting my good ones. 

Oh, and when I was 5 I used to play C64 with the joystick upside down because I found it easier.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Feb 23, 2013)

Far Cry 3, completed the entire game without realizing there was a cover mechanic at all >>;
Also Mario Kart, I never realized that you could boost your speed via drifting and what not :V


----------



## beta4attack (Feb 23, 2013)

Pokemon... nuff said. When I was a kid I used to only level up my Charizard and miraculously beaten all of the E4 with it, the other 5 Pokemon were only there just to buy me time to heal Charizard. I also used my Masterball to catch a Snorlax because I had this stupid weird thought that if a Pokemon doesn't get caught in the first Pokeball then it won't go/doesn't want to go inside and there's no chance of it being caught, but as I wanted a Snorlax so much and the Master Ball said: "Catches any Pokemon with 100% chance" or whatever I used it... Same happened in Ruby where I caught a Sharpedo with my Masterbal....


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 23, 2013)

Just about every FMV that I "played"
I just sit and laugh at the bad acting


----------



## KingBlank (Feb 23, 2013)

Conquer online ( a PC MMO )

I got to level 45 without getting any new armour or skills, I thought you had to get to level 100 to wear Armour lol.
This was some time ago thou, it was my 1st MMORPG, and it used to be hard to level, now you can get to level 40 in an hour lol.


----------



## ishin (Feb 23, 2013)

Most MMORPGs , I mean what is multiplayer? I just prefer to solo


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 25, 2013)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> Far Cry 3, completed the entire game without realizing there was a cover mechanic at all >>;
> Also Mario Kart, I never realized that you could boost your speed via drifting and what not :V


Me, too. That's what happens when you get you're Wii used and the game didn't come with the instruction booklet. Later my brother, who also has the game he bought himself, was over and said "why don't you power slide?"


----------



## donaldgx (Feb 25, 2013)

Final Fantasy 2 dual wielding blood sword before bosses


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 25, 2013)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> Also Mario Kart, I never realized that you could boost your speed via drifting and what not :V


Wait...are you kidding me on this?

Dude...I pretty much finished the whole game and never even thought it was in it (in sonic & all stars, at least you see those other cars boosting it up...in Mario kart wii, it's not even that hard to finish the race first without it).


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 25, 2013)

donaldgx said:


> Final Fantasy 2 dual wielding blood sword before bosses


Probable spoilers incoming but I figure most have played the games or do not care.

Actually yeah thinking back on things I did a few suspect things in FF games. Several were wilfully ignoring advice given and others were my attempting to go against the grain at all points in time and try to break the game (it is about the only way I can enjoy FF titles other than FF5).

Despite everything telling me not to use a metal sword in certain dungeons I did just that.
If I listed everything I did wrongly in FF7 I would be here all day. Midgar was a shambles and I think I ended up fighting the worm/snake thing in the swamp rather than using a chocobo. Extra characters did not happen until well into disc 3, I ultimately ignored them (never played with Vincent or the ninja lady) and it was only by accident/gold chocobo I stumbled into several of those areas.
In FF8 I missed out several of the GFs because I could, this despite otherwise grinding elsewhere for no real gain.
In FF9 during the "do not use magic users in this section" section I used magic users (Vivi and I think it was still Dagger at this stage). That said it was pretty fun doing that as I had to think a lot.

Sticking with similar such games-
Skies of Arcadia. I discovered the world was round by going across the map so much before the story mission you normally discover it in, missed several very obvious discoveries, crew and much more despite finding most of the obscure stuff. I also assumed the special move items (were they seeds?) were freely available as I got loads in random battle after random battle and gave them all to the "temporary" characters.
Phantasy star (2 and 4 mainly)- money was tight on several of them so most of my medics and other squishy types saw a distinct lack of armour.
Oh and to bring it back round to dual wielding- KOTOR, from the first moment I could dual wield I did despite it being terrible for eventual damage, accuracy and more and not weighting my character towards such a thing as fast as I could.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't use guns in call of duty.
I run around knifing things.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 26, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Probable spoilers incoming but I figure most have played the games or do not care.
> 
> Actually yeah thinking back on things I did a few suspect things in FF games. Several were wilfully ignoring advice given and others were my attempting to go against the grain at all points in time and try to break the game (it is about the only way I can enjoy FF titles other than FF5).
> 
> ...


 

Going along with Final Fantasy VII, I once managed to cross the swamp without a Chocobo. Not sure how I did it though.

*Warning: Only read if you've beaten everything in the game*


Spoiler



That and I managed to kill Ruby Weapon using Cait Sith's slot ability to instantly kill it. Not once have I been able to repeat that. That was before I realized you had to kill two members, wait for its tentacles and then revive your party.


----------



## tbgtbg (Feb 26, 2013)

mechadylan said:


> Checkers.  When I first learned to play, you *had* to jump your opponents piece if it was a playable move.



That's actually part of the real rules, even if not everyone enforces it. I didn't know it until we had to program a checkers game in one of my college courses.



> If your opponent didn't jump your piece, you could take said "jumper" for not doing so and say, "por, bobo," (because you're a dummy.)  Sacrificing pieces was part of the strategy that I was introduced to, but was disregarded as a "house rule" as I grew older.  Also, "flying kings."



Okay, now you're safely in wrongly played town.


----------



## XDel (Feb 26, 2013)

The original Metroid. I did not know I was not supposed to use the bubble door jumping trick. I just discovered it by mistake and thought it was how the game was supposed to be played, so I ended up in places in the map that I was not supposed to be able to go to, and I'm sure I cheated somehow by accessing areas prematurely or something to that effect.


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 26, 2013)

Speaking of Metroid, I first rented that game and all the instructions I got along with it were
"to kill a metroid, freeze it with the ice beam and shoot it with missles"
and
"to fire missiles press select and B"

I never really figured out what metroid really was for the time I had the game rented for. Thinking that it meant that you had to press select and B simultaneously at first I couldn't get it to work. Some time after I happened to get a missile tank I tried again and it seemed weird to me that it only worked about half the time but at least, for some reason, I could get it to happen now. I assumed that the rippers were metroids because I couldn't kill them but even when I got the ice beam I couldn't get them to die by following the instructions.


----------



## XDel (Feb 26, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Speaking of Metroid, I first rented that game and all the instructions I got along with it were
> "to kill a metroid, freeze it with the ice beam and shoot it with missles"
> and
> "to fire missiles press select and B"
> ...


 
Dude, that is funny!!!


----------



## mechadylan (Feb 26, 2013)

tbgtbg said:


> That's actually part of the real rules, even if not everyone enforces it. I didn't know it until we had to program a checkers game in one of my college courses.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, now you're safely in wrongly played town.


Interestingly enough, it's probably because of computer checker games that this rule isn't around any longer.  Not jumping a piece is impossible on a computer checkers game, the rule of "huffing" is the one that I was referring to.  When your opponent doesn't take your piece because they over looked it,  you can "huff" their piece and make a move as well.  Calling them dummy isn't mandatory, but just extra salt in the wound.


----------



## Veho (Feb 27, 2013)

Sierra's "Outpost" is an odd example, in that I did everything I could to play it correctly, but ended up, through no fault of my own, playing it wrong. It was this highly detailed, complex, hard-science, space colonization simulator. The game came with an instruction booklet/tutorial/strategy guide, and it had an example step-by-step playthrough, describing every step you were supposed to take, and the results you were supposed to get. You selected the Digger unit and set it to excavate and in 5 turns it was supposed to be done excavating and levelling the terrain, but ten turns in, nothing. Similar with a few other things, until I ran out of things to do because subsequent actions required the former to be done. Restarted the game several times, still nothing. So I gave up on the tutorial and started experimenting and got things moving somehow, but never really got into the game after that. 

Years later, I found out the game was an unfinished, bug-ridden mess, and that the instruction booklet was written about what the game was supposed to look like once it was finished; unfortunately, the game was never finished, it was rushed out the door somewhere in early beta, all unfinished features were scrapped, and the poor, oblivious, idealistic little tutorial was left to speak of a game that never was. There was a README file on the CD with the game with an _actual_ tutorial that was written for the version that ended up getting released, but come on, really? 

So it turns out by trying to play it right, I have been unintentionally playing it wrong.


----------



## astrangeone (Feb 27, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> On non-PC games, only magic: the gathering really comes to mind.I "learned" it from someone at school who had bought a few booster packages and made a game as he went along (in his favor). I actually bought a starter pack and learned the rules from a tiny instruction manual that came with it. I was pretty decent at English then, but it certainly wasn't perfect. Also keep in mind that this was 4th edition, so it still had pretty complex things like banding and interrupts. And I had nobody to properly learn the game from (I was the one introducing it to all my other friends).
> 
> I remember the first games we played had things like giving mana when untapping and just stacking mana as we went (for some reason, mana burn was only mentioned once in the glossary). I remember arguments on whether you could just discard cards you didn't want anymore (lord of the pit), everything was used during your own turn (there wasn't a counterspell in that first package). Oh, and we had no idea there was something like rarity (honestly: the first card I had two of was lord of the pit), so we just put all our cards in a large heap and drew from that.


 
Is it bad that I remember doing that in high school?  I did learn MtG from that tiny ass instruction booklet.  I remember 4th edition distinctly, and yeah, that did mention mana burn - once.  I ended up being retaught by a few MtG fans, and I spent more time in that comic book shop than anything else.  I ended up playing by the "rules" but for Pokemon (the card game), I ended up disregarding evolutions and how to create them.  (Because we didn't have too many Pokemon cards.)


----------



## gumgod (Feb 27, 2013)

Back when I was young and Final Fantasy 1 was a new thing I didn't realize that I had to equip my items in order to get the bonus from them. I would buy new things and the game would ask "who will take it" and I would give it to a guy, but never go equip it. I think I made it all the way through the marsh cave without equipping anything. lol Luckily if you're not wearing armor your evasion is much higher.

Oh and to the guys talking about MTG.  I learned from the revised rule book, and yeah I played it wrong too.  Llanowar elves made new (token) forests when you tapped them obviously. Which made Gaea's Liege with Aspect of Wolf the most broken thing ever.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 27, 2013)

As far as I can remember...
I never really played a game wrongly...

Well I made some misstakes in game but no big ones ;/


----------



## LockeCole_101629 (Feb 27, 2013)

now since you ask it.
tbh, I never understand how to play Card mini-games in FF 8/9.

FF9 is a bit simple tough, but sometimes I just don't understand when i got beaten with the same strategy that I use earlier. Although it's not really important but it's been bugging me whenever I think about it (and it's been a decade)


----------



## fluffykiwi (Feb 27, 2013)

In Fallout 3 I didn't realise there was a quick travel option and used to trudge from home town to everywhere else and back.  Couldnt understand why other people loved the game when all I was experiencing was long walks.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 27, 2013)

fluffykiwi said:


> In Fallout 3 I didn't realise there was a quick travel option and used to trudge from home town to everywhere else and back.  Couldnt understand why other people loved the game when all I was experiencing was long walks.



Maybe it was because I never actually do the storylines in such games, have no bases of operation and I am lucky in that they always provide great places to explore but the "long way home" approach is what I enjoyed most about such games. Indeed I dare say I have never actually used quick travel in them, the closest I ever got was paying one of the walking bugs in morrowind to take me someone I heard was good.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 1, 2013)

astrangeone said:


> Is it bad that I remember doing that in high school? I did learn MtG from that tiny ass instruction booklet. I remember 4th edition distinctly, and yeah, that did mention mana burn - once. I ended up being retaught by a few MtG fans, and I spent more time in that comic book shop than anything else. I ended up playing by the "rules" but for Pokemon (the card game), I ended up disregarding evolutions and how to create them. (Because we didn't have too many Pokemon cards.)


 
Mana burn was a rule but was eventually removed for just being irrelevant.

Apparently no one actually learned YuGiOh correctly accept me. Like I was talking to my friends and they had no idea about like sacrificing (or tributing, whatever the key word is) monsters to go up to stronger ones. Like the whole point of 4 stars, 7 stars, etc.

The game is ass but I played it when I was younger. I still have my cards but I'd never go back to it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 1, 2013)

Gravity Rush.

I played the entirety of the game without dodging. I knew it existed, I read the tutorial about it, I even _"leveled the skill up"_ with left-over points but it was never handy or necessary to use it... and then the time came to hunt for trophies, and that meant finding the additional Bosses.

After struggling for quite some time with the first one, cursing under my nose I remembered _"wait, there's this thing where I swipe on the screen and... oh. Ooooh... So I can be invulnerable for a brief moment"..._

Dodging helped. Only at that part, but it helped.


----------



## astrangeone (Mar 1, 2013)

I have one - my university was doing a study on violent video games and competition.  They had us play Call of Duty - Black Ops competitively against another person.  It was pretty fun, and I ended up winning against my opponent.

However, we were locked into just the lightweight class (a pistol and a machine gun).  My opponent kept trying to use the scope with her machine gun, and I was free aiming with the look and move controls.  (It was the right analog control stick.)  I ended up getting more kills because I was "firing from the hip" apparently.  It was fun, although pretty damn intense - I heard my opponent swearing in frustration and we were in different monitored rooms!


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 1, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Mana burn was a rule but was eventually removed for just being irrelevant.


The thing is that the Fourth edition rules didn't even mentioned it burned up or emptied. I wouldn't surprise me if players worldwide at some point said something like "okay...I'll tap this forest but won't use it. I'll take the mana burn so I can have an extra one next turn, and...What do you mean, I can't do that?".

@astrangeone: was that "firing from the hip" how they called it in the study? Because if so, it's not a very thorough study. Fixed aiming (where you keep the mouse still and do the final part of the aiming by 'walking' your target within your scope) is pretty common in FPS'es. Probably less in the ones where the aim is reduced when you move, but the term still applies.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 1, 2013)

Don't know if this counts...  But I put over 50 hours into my first Skyrim character before I realized you could hotkey gear/spells...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 1, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> The thing is that the Fourth edition rules didn't even mentioned it burned up or emptied. I wouldn't surprise me if players worldwide at some point said something like "okay...I'll tap this forest but won't use it. I'll take the mana burn so I can have an extra one next turn, and...What do you mean, I can't do that?"


 






Problem solved.


----------



## pasc (Mar 1, 2013)

Haha, that reminds me of that german rpg game I played once.

It had a main character die during the main story.

However you could revieve him if you got certain events in the game "right".

Back in the days I presumably was so stupid I managed to all those events wrong => Character stays dead.

I replayed the game nowadays, just for the fun, and it seemed like that was enough to revive that character.

Seriously... The choices in that game were ridiculous... what was I thinking back in the days.


---------------

Also back in the days when that ygo game was the shit ppl played the game wrong all the times and tried to convince me of their "rulings".
Mystical Space Typhoon negating a card it destroys ? (not talking continuous btw) LMFAO.





FAST6191 said:


> Pokemon I will make an exception for, mainly as those people that talk about ev training scare me worse than guilds/alliances types in mmo games. Similarly it works so what is wrong with that?


Seconded... Those pokemon players are serious business, just watch one of those "uber matches" where they switch pokes like no tomorrow and "predict"...

What is this ? Poker ?


----------



## DragorianSword (Mar 1, 2013)

Like many apparently I played Pokémon with just my starter Pokémon.
Of course I couldn't get past vermillion city because Squirtle can't learn Cut.
Only later when I learned enough english I understood I could catch the other Pokémon.
(They didn't show the anime on tv yet, so I couldn't derive it from that)
I also thought the game glitched when you reached viridian forrest and I restarted the game completely after that.
Turned out it was normal and I got poisened.

Fighting games aren't my best genre.I'm rubish at combos and blocking.

Like Arras said: Playing skirmish on easy, building a massive base and crushing army before ever attacking the enemy, mainly in Red Alert 2 and Battle for Middle-Earth 2.

I used to be a massive cheater on pc games and ds games, now I only use x2 exp cheats on RPG's because I don't like grinding too much.

I'm really bad at investing skill points.
I can never choose what skills to invest in so I probably waste a lot of points in skills I don't need.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 1, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Problem solved.


...over 10 years after the new players I was talking about had that problem. 

(the rules were simplified and clarified a lot in sixth edition, and even more at eight or ninth edition. It's pretty hard to misread single cards or rules, last time I checked).


----------



## YayMii (Mar 1, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Apparently no one actually learned YuGiOh correctly accept me. Like I was talking to my friends and they had no idea about like sacrificing (or tributing, whatever the key word is) monsters to go up to stronger ones. Like the whole point of 4 stars, 7 stars, etc.
> 
> The game is ass but I played it when I was younger. I still have my cards but I'd never go back to it.


Actually, the anime didn't follow the official card game rules until the second season (and even then, they used 4000LP instead of the official 8000). Which explains why many people didn't actually know how to play.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 1, 2013)

Pokemon, I would try to catch all of them and try to train ALL of them to the same levels before i went on.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Mar 4, 2013)

I used to play RPGs by avoiding every battle then wondering why I couldn't beat a boss, so I ended up restarting so the game would be easier. My logic was that if you restarted the game, the difficulty would lower.



BortzANATOR said:


> Pokemon, I would try to catch all of them and try to train ALL of them to the same levels before i went on.


I play like this. I used to have it where I'd only level the pretty Pokemon, though. If I had a level 15 Zubat that could be helpful in beating a gym leader or something with one level up, I'd box that in favor of the level 5 Ratatta, then wonder why it wasn't strong enough to beat any mons. I didn't understand leveling then. I thought it was like the anime, where all you need is the will. However, as soon as they introduced baby Pokemon into the anime, I went along with that and waited until they evolved before using them on that gym leader. RIP Pokemon I had no idea had 0 evolutions. Forever boxed.



YayMii said:


> Actually, the anime didn't follow the official card game rules until the second season (and even then, they used 4000LP instead of the official 8000). Which explains why many people didn't actually know how to play.


I used to play a friend's copy of Dark Duel Stories. Then I got my own deck and asked where the card-creation decks were. I was laughed out of a small comic book shop. I later went back to do a tournament. I was disqualified for not knowing the official rules. It was mainly for trying to get fusion monsters with the game's rules, which was just putting one card atop the other since the game didn't have Polymerization. I also insisted that my light-alignment card defeated a stronger dark-alignment card enough times to get a 'hey kid, your monster was killed. If you don't stop questioning official rules, you're disqualified' from the ref.

Every time I went back to that shop, I was called Dark Duel Stories. I burned my deck in my dad's grill and never went back to that shop after a while.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 8, 2013)

Fire Emblem, I was used to playing forgiving tactics games where people dont die for good. I got a bit of the way into the game and lost someone... and didnt notice, like a dummy. A few more battles down and I had even less characters... I gave up because I finally realized they werent coming back. 

FF7, I didnt understand materia, and i didnt really use it, except enemy skill and some healing ones and summoning ones. Needless to say I had a pretty rough FF7 experience. 
My friend played to the end and thought you had to beat the various weapons that appeared, not knowing they were optional... he never beat the game.


----------



## signz (Mar 10, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Mana burn was a rule but was eventually removed for just being irrelevant.
> 
> Apparently no one actually learned YuGiOh correctly accept me. Like I was talking to my friends and they had no idea about like sacrificing (or tributing, whatever the key word is) monsters to go up to stronger ones. Like the whole point of 4 stars, 7 stars, etc.
> 
> The game is ass but I played it when I was younger. I still have my cards but I'd never go back to it.


Well, I guess Forbidden Memories was kinda at fault for that. 
@topic: To be honest, can't remember. There probably were a couple games I played "wrongly" without knowing/caring.



pasc said:


> Haha, that reminds me of that german rpg game I played once.
> 
> It had a main character die during the main story.
> 
> ...


 
What game are you talking about? You got me interested.


----------



## YayMii (Mar 12, 2013)

The only game I can think of that I played wrongly is Kal Online. This was my first MMO, and the only previous RPG experience I had was with Morrowind. Whenever I get stuck in Morrowind's geometry I can usually drop enough stuff to allow my character to become agile enough to get unstuck by spamming the jump button. I got stuck in Kal, so I tried this. Not only did it not have an encumbrance system, but it didn't even have a jump button. All the items I dropped spawned out of my reach, and I lost all my gear because of passersby just taking them since I was stuck. I was only able to get unstuck by typing the /suicide command and respawning.


----------



## koimayeul (Mar 12, 2013)

Just now, Persona PSP.. Ended after Kandori down because of, i guess picking wrong dialogue lines. No New Game + so i left it at that. Too many games in the waiting and could not find a save file around there allowing for the following, so yeah..


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 12, 2013)

forza 2


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm sure there's many games I've played wrongly without knowing it. But I don't remember them all.

One notable example is Kirby games that feature blocking, such as Kirby Super Star and Kirby's Return to Dream Land. I never use the block move at ALL, which makes it challenging. partly it was because I didn't know it was useful, and mostly it's because I just forgot to use it. I still forget to use it most of the time... and when I remember, it's no fun because the game becomes too easy.

Another one I'm certain I play wrong is Kid Icarus: Uprising... it's been out almost a year (I got it launch day), and I still haven't beaten more than 3 levels on the highest intensity... then again, maybe that's just because I suck.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 12, 2013)

Tomb Raider. Instead of staring at Lara's boobs the entire game, I actually played it correctly.  And I also used the bow 99% of the game unless I absolutely had to use something else (for example, using the shotgun to blow open an area or something). It made the game a bit difficult when there were tons of enemies, but explosive/napalm arrows took care of that.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 14, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Tomb Raider. Instead of staring at Lara's boobs the entire game, I actually played it correctly.


You stared at her ass every time she moved?


----------

